# High temperature in laptop hp dm4 3099se



## P3p0x (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a beginner on fFreeBSD I'm giving fFreeBSD a shot. Everything is all right except the CPU temperature which is around 70-80 °C . It seems very high while in lLinux the common temperature is 46-56 °C

My laptop is a HP 3099se i5 2450m , 16gb RAM and SSD
imI'm using KDE4, I accept links, tutorials, and any help

`sysctl -a | grep temperature`

```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.temperature: 38.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 70.0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 72.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 72.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 70.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 70.0C
```

iI try  this config in rc.local but nothing:

```
hostname="pepita"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive -M 1666"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```


----------



## tingo (Nov 16, 2015)

Parts from the wiki page on power consumption tuning might be relevant: https://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 16, 2015)

Also see this recent Thread 10-2-release-upgrade-causes-the-fan-to-spin-all-the-time.52960


----------



## P3p0x (Nov 16, 2015)

tingo said:


> Parts from the wiki page on power consumption tuning might be relevant: https://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption


Ok I read this, but my fan is not 100% all the time, I think that a process maybe can cause this or I don't know what can cause that 
I can't make any task example 12 tabs in Firefox and the temperature going to 86-90c..it's a madness..


----------



## tingo (Nov 16, 2015)

Firefox can load your machine, depending on what content you have in these twelve tabs. Flash is a big part of this.
Anyway, when the problem appears, use top(1) in a shell to see which processes are using your cpu.


----------



## P3p0x (Nov 16, 2015)

tingo said:


> Firefox can load your machine, depending on what content you have in these twelve tabs. Flash is a big part of this.
> Anyway, when the problem appears, use top(1) in a shell to see which processes are using your cpu.


I will check load average and see the process, later I edit this post and show you results


----------

